
Treatment of 5 Critically Ill Patients with Covid-19 with Convalescent Plasma - blacksqr
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2763983
======
masonic

      Viral loads also decreased and *became negative* within 12 days
    

How does _viral load_ become _negative_? Do they subtract antibody count from
virus count?

~~~
eschutte2
I think they mean negative as in "not positive" (for virus).

